# Alcoholic Beverages for the Adults?



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi all, 
Here's a question for debate:

Handing out Beer to the Adults, Yea or Nay?

I've been doing it for the last 3 years as part of the TOT experience at my Yard Haunt. Kept in a cooler with a sign "Adult Treats, NO TRICKS" and I keep a close eye on it so Junior doesn't filch any. (Needless to say, last year the beer cooler was right in front of my Trashcan trauma...ALA "do you mind throwing the cap in the garbage?" while the x10 remote is in my hand.)

In our subdivision Halloween is a very festive occasion, lots of decco and lots of people handing out Alcoholic bev's (Several people do full bars and mix drinks) so locally it's an acceptable practice.

Just wondering what everyone thinks about this practice....

RandalB


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

Where do you live? I'm on my way!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

LOL @ Monk.

Connecticut has strict laws around here. CT doesn't allow alchohol on Sunday and holidays. Not sure if this means Halloween, but I have a feeling it does. I've never seen a neighborhood do that. What state are you from?


----------



## DrUnK3n_PaNdA (Sep 17, 2009)

From my understanding the law regards the sale of alcohol. If you're offering it as a gift I see no reason not to. After all I'm sure you can still give people bottles of wine, beer or spirits as gifts on Christmas... even in Connecticut.

The only problem is that the adults would have to drink it on your property to avoid violating any open container laws that may exist.

I wouldn't say it's necessarily a bad idea, but you might end up attracting a different crowd. Certainly no one's going to get rowdy after a single beer, but offering alcohol of any kind makes it a less family-friendly environment, which may hurt your attendence of younger ToT's.


----------



## housedragonmom (Oct 1, 2008)

I have jello shots for the adults. When I see the same kiddo come around again, I can usually find one of my neighbors right behind sneaking another shot. I don't think anyone else does it here in our neighborhood. Most of the treats go to the adults I know.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I tend to agree with panda on this. I would sure want to know what legal issues there might be and liability too. I guess it depends on what kind of risk your running.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

A single beer to a consenting adult is not much of a risk. Cetainly if that is the way your neighborhood goes, then do it. When in Rome....


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

People that are friends know to go in the house and help themselves. But since I usually asking friends to help out around the haunt, I figure it's a fare trade. I don't offer it to the neighbors cause I don't think they'd ever go home. With 500 tots, we'd go broke offering drinks to everybody.


----------



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Monk said:


> Where do you live? I'm on my way!


Come Children... Alllll are welcome... Allll are welcome... Cedar lake Indiana...

Not much in the way of open liquor laws around here, so that's not really an issue.

As far as how much, I had about 500 TOT's last year and went through about 3 Cases of Beer (Cedar Lake seems to be a Miller town, not much action on the bud...). Some indulged, some didn't.

As far a liability, My Haunt rules clearly state that everyone "Enters at their own risk"...

Just wondering what everyone thinks on this..

RandalB


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

If all of the liquor pigs in my town found out that I was giving away free beer, they would drink me out of house and home.

However, I do provide a cooler of beer for myself and the workers.


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

Just my oppinion.....too much of a liability.....too much of a risk


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

Alcohol for the Halloween Party, not for TOT night.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I lover how you asked asked about "adults" in the title,cause most people would assume its for the kids *sarcasm*


----------



## wheussmann (Sep 30, 2010)

I really need to move to your Block!!!!!!!!!! wouldnt be the tot'ers switch masks it would be me.. (hey that house has imports, swap me masks bob>>)


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

We tried a 1/2 barrel this year for the adults in the neighborhood; offered to the parents a small glass while they walked their little ones around in the wagon or accompanied them from house to house. Nothing advertised, just asked. Come to find out, a few of the other adults were walking around with bottles of bud light in their 'children's' wagons handing out to other adults along the walk. Everyone was fine with it and we only had a few repeat adult tot's. But up here in WI I guess we find a way to incorporate a beer into every situation!


----------

